
Ask HN: How to Find Purpose? - leadership101
While analyzing my life I realized that the main reason for not making any significant progress is the lack of purpose (both in my private and professional life).<p>What did you do to find your purpose?
======
tug0fwar
Looked inside. Mindfully.

I encourage you to read following books: 1\. Mindfulness in plain English 2\.
As a man thinketh 3\. Self reliance (essay by RWE) 4\. Wherever you go, there
you are 5\. The monk who sold his Ferrari 6\. The alchemist 7\. Wind, sand and
stars 8\. The heart and the fist 9\. The little prince 10\. The phantom
tollbooth

If you think you don't have the time for all, just only read the first one.

~~~
leadership101
Thank you for your comment @tug0fwar, I just bought Mindfulness in plain
English by Henepola Gunaratana.

Are there any exercises that helped you?

~~~
tug0fwar
Mediation, obviously. Also being physically active; jogging, swimming, or
running, at least a few minutes everyday.

~~~
leadership101
The thing is that I already meditate and do yoga every morning. I also either
run 10k or fitness every morning and play team sports. Even when being
mindful, that does not give me a clear purpose.

~~~
tug0fwar
Hey @leadership101 how things are going for you?

------
MemesAndBooze
I spent a week into the Spiritual Exercises of St. Ignatius Loyola.

